# Rear View Mirror Too Small



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been driving a Jetta TDi and it was a great car but it was just a car with really great mpg! So, I took a look at the Beetles and determined that I just had to get a Beetle. 

I've been driving this 2013 Beetle TDI for three days now and I have plans, mild plans, to personalize this car.

The first thing I'd like to address is the rear view mirror, it's too small. I have searched Google/Bing and searched this forum but I didn't find any packaged retail or discussed forum solutions.

Does anyone else feel that this rear view mirror is too small? How have you fixed this?

Thanks,

Lou
Apopka, Florida


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Popeye304 said:


> I've been driving a Jetta TDi and it was a great car but it was just a car with really great mpg! So, I took a look at the Beetles and determined that I just had to get a Beetle.
> 
> I've been driving this 2013 Beetle TDI for three days now and I have plans, mild plans, to personalize this car.
> 
> ...


yeah its pretty much worthless thats for sure.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea I run a wink mirror, some others have swapped in jetta mirrors which are a direct swap.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

*WINK Mirror?*

Hey Tapatalk! Can you post up a photo of your wink mirror? 

- Did you have to remove your OEM mirror?

Lou 
Apopka, FL


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Popeye304 said:


> Hey Tapatalk! Can you post up a photo of your wink mirror?
> 
> - Did you have to remove your OEM mirror?
> 
> ...












Yes the oem mirror has to be removed.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Some people including myself have switched out the OEM mirror for Gentex auto-dimming mirrors with home link.

http://mito-auto.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&view=category&virtuemart_category_id=9

I did 90 % of the install today. I took some pics of the install. I'll post them with a full write up when I get a chance.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Anthony_A said:


> Some people including myself have switched out the OEM mirror for Gentex auto-dimming mirrors with home link.
> 
> http://mito-auto.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&view=category&virtuemart_category_id=9
> 
> I did 90 % of the install today. I took some pics of the install. I'll post them with a full write up when I get a chance.


This. I have this mirror on my JSW. I just wish they made one with the VW mirror mount instead of requiring the adapter!


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> Some people including myself have switched out the OEM mirror for Gentex auto-dimming mirrors with home link.
> 
> http://mito-auto.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&view=category&virtuemart_category_id=9
> 
> I did 90 % of the install today. I took some pics of the install. I'll post them with a full write up when I get a chance.


Which Gentex mirror did you install?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a price for the GTI mirror of 165-bucks so it's on the wish list for later. I'm told it uses the same glass mount so all that's required is to simply turn the mirror (shaft) about one quarter turn to the left and remove it, and then you install the GTI mirror. 

On my last trip to the dealership I saw a side-by-side GTI/Bug on the lot and the angle of the shaft to the glass is only slightly different, and since the mirror is on a ball-socket I can't see any downside to the change-out. Ok, the cost is rather high but at least it will look original.


----------



## iamdabroodwich (Jul 17, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> I have a price for the GTI mirror of 165-bucks so it's on the wish list for later. I'm told it uses the same glass mount so all that's required is to simply turn the mirror (shaft) about one quarter turn to the left and remove it, and then you install the GTI mirror.
> 
> On my last trip to the dealership I saw a side-by-side GTI/Bug on the lot and the angle of the shaft to the glass is only slightly different, and since the mirror is on a ball-socket I can't see any downside to the change-out. Ok, the cost is rather high but at least it will look original.


Is the $165 price a VW-direct price?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

That includes a 10% discount from the dealership. Without pulling out the estimate sheet I believe that also includes tax. Comes complete with the mounting kit (glass mount) but you won't be using that according to my sources. 

By the way, I also considered the aftermarket mirrors that include a compass, auto dimming etc., but those tend to look too big in the Bug and may block my lateral view of street signs and so forth. I'm looking forward to adding that on my ride but it's about two steps below some other mods.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

So the mirror out of a 2011 Jetta will fit? I do hate this mirror that is in there. Almost all of my past cars had auto dimming/homelink. Don't care if this car has it or not. Just want a plain old mirror that is atleast functional.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the rearview mirror is fine, it's the ginormous rear headrests that bother me.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> I think the rearview mirror is fine, it's the ginormous rear headrests that bother me.


This! I took my head rests out, my kids are still in booster seats w/ built in headrests, so for the time being I'm not worried about them.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

cablvr said:


> Which Gentex mirror did you install?


50-GENK45AM - Auto Dimming w/Compass and Homelink. I didn't need the temp since the dash already says it.

The install doesn't go too bad if you have all the necessary tools to begin with including trim tools to pry the trim pieces back a bit. I did the A-Pillar trim / fusebox version of the install but did not remove the A-Pillar trim (couldn't figure out how to get it off). I pried it back enough to get a snake down it into the area next to the drivers side dash trim.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

VW would make bucket$$$ if they offer an upgrade package called "Regular Size Rearview Mirror".


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Cadenza_7o said:


> VW would make bucket$$$ if they offer an upgrade package called "Regular Size Rearview Mirror".


:beer: but knowing VW it would only be available on the TDI.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> :beer: but knowing VW it would only be available on the TDI.


Oh I only wish, as my TDI has the same pithy bar of soap size mirror. The so-called 'regular size' mirror is definitely an option, it simply cost $165 to have it. 

As for those view-blockers on the rear seats, I took those off after the first week. I'm a 'Home Alone' type of guy so no risks to any rear occupants.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> I think the rearview mirror is fine, it's the ginormous rear headrests that bother me.


Yeah, I took mine out. Luckily I don't have many passengers in the backseat, and if I do it's only for short jaunts around town.


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Thank youuuuu*

Thanks guys... I'll pull the rear seat head rests and see if I can live with the mirror.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Popeye304 said:


> Thanks guys... I'll pull the rear seat head rests and see if I can live with the mirror.


If you have the 2.0 Base Turbo with Titan Black Fabric, the 2010 Golf TDI has the same material
in their Black rear headrests.....and their's sit low, hugging the top of the rear seat backrest.
Have them in my car and the only difference is that the faint thread stitching in the Golf's are 
black whereas mine had blue. Can't even tell their different unless you put your eyeballs near
them. This 'non balloon' style is offered in Mexico and Europe but for some reason the U.S.
wants balloons for us in the 2012 -13 cars.They ran me $179 each from VW of Auburn,
Washington (State). No tax and shipping to N.Y. was only $15.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> If you have the 2.0 Base Turbo with Titan Black Fabric, the 2010 Golf TDI has the same material
> in their Black rear headrests.....and their's sit low, hugging the top of the rear seat backrest.
> Have them in my car and the only difference is that the faint thread stitching in the Golf's are
> black whereas mine had blue. Can't even tell their different unless you put your eyeballs near
> ...


Now that's some very helpful news, so thanks! Not that I plan to rush out and apply that particular mod but its certainly food for thought when I run out of other more important things' that I really don't need.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> Now that's some very helpful news, so thanks! Not that I plan to rush out and apply that particular mod but its certainly food for thought when I run out of other more important things' that I really don't need.


You might get lucky and find a set on Ebay in the future.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Anthony_A said:


> 50-GENK45AM - Auto Dimming w/Compass and Homelink. I didn't need the temp since the dash already says it.
> 
> The install doesn't go too bad if you have all the necessary tools to begin with including trim tools to pry the trim pieces back a bit. I did the A-Pillar trim / fusebox version of the install but did not remove the A-Pillar trim (couldn't figure out how to get it off). I pried it back enough to get a snake down it into the area next to the drivers side dash trim.


 Does the mirror come with the appropriate wiring? I didn't see anything listed on the website above.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> Does the mirror come with the appropriate wiring? I didn't see anything listed on the website above.


 Hey, sorry I didn't get a chance to get back to you yesterday. The mirror pretty much come with everything you'll need except for 2 Add-A-Fuses (if you decided to go that route) and a replacement set screw. I have a tutorial on my install here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...et-Another-Gentex-Auto-Dimming-Mirror-Install 

Hope that helps.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Anthony_A said:


> Hey, sorry I didn't get a chance to get back to you yesterday. The mirror pretty much come with everything you'll need except for 2 Add-A-Fuses (if you decided to go that route) and a replacement set screw. I have a tutorial on my install here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...et-Another-Gentex-Auto-Dimming-Mirror-Install
> 
> Hope that helps.


 Yup! Thank you very much


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> If you have the 2.0 Base Turbo with Titan Black Fabric, the 2010 Golf TDI has the same material
> in their Black rear headrests.....and their's sit low, hugging the top of the rear seat backrest.
> Have them in my car and the only difference is that the faint thread stitching in the Golf's are
> black whereas mine had blue. Can't even tell their different unless you put your eyeballs near
> ...


 Thank you for the information! Those headrests drive me nuts


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

vdub10golf said:


> I think the rearview mirror is fine, it's the ginormous rear headrests that bother me.


 Ditto! The stock Beetle Mirror covers the rear window area just fine, however the back headrests block about 40% of the rear view. I may take those headrests off since nobody is ever going to sit 
back there anyhow.


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> Ditto! The stock Beetle Mirror covers the rear window area just fine, however the back headrests block about 40% of the rear view. I may take those headrests off since nobody is ever going to sit
> back there anyhow.


 I took my headrests out for now, made a big difference (no one rides in my backseat)


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Apparently my eyes are closer together than some, because I have to move my head a few degrees left and right to see the entire viewable area of the rear window. I'm definitely opting for the GTI mirror as soon as I can.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Popeye304 said:


> Does anyone else feel that this rear view mirror is too small? How have you fixed this?


Replaced mine with a dimming unit from eBay at only $69.95 - item # 251256928220

It's larger, but not TOO large.


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

*2010 Golf TDi rear seat head rest solution*

I pulled the rear headsets... vision much better but now when I pop the trunk I see holes in my back seat. I will keep an eye out for a 2010 Golf TDi at my dealership! Thanks for the info!!!



ridgemanron said:


> If you have the 2.0 Base Turbo with Titan Black Fabric, the 2010 Golf TDI has the same material
> in their Black rear headrests.....and their's sit low, hugging the top of the rear seat backrest.
> Have them in my car and the only difference is that the faint thread stitching in the Golf's are
> black whereas mine had blue. Can't even tell their different unless you put your eyeballs near
> ...


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Cheap & great solution with no modifications needed. Its called a Broadway mirror & only costs about 20 bucks. Get the 280mm fits great.


----------

